# ماهي اسعار اجهزة الاشعة المقطعية والرنين المغناطيسي ؟



## Al-Ambra6or (31 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة المهندسين والمختصين
اريد معرفة اسعار الاجهزة المذكورة اعلاه ولايشترط ان تكوت كاملة المواصفات بل اجهزة عادية لاني انوي فتح مركز تخصصي باحد هذه الاجهزة

بانتظار ارائكم


----------



## Al-Ambra6or (2 يونيو 2011)

ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## atefmoslhy (3 يونيو 2011)

al-ambra6or قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخوة المهندسين والمختصين
> اريد معرفة اسعار الاجهزة المذكورة اعلاه ولايشترط ان تكوت كاملة المواصفات بل اجهزة عادية لاني انوي فتح مركز تخصصي باحد هذه الاجهزة
> 
> بانتظار ارائكم


الاسعار بالمليون الاشعة من 2-5 مليون
وهناك اجهزة مستعملة من الخارج ارخص بكثير
اذا كنت من مصر استطيع مساعدتك


----------

